# Breeding Older Mare for 1st Time



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

What did your Vet say ? has she been Vet checked ? It is always a gamble breeding, mares can die, foals can die, both can die. I have had 2 foals die. It was expensive and Horrible. 
Do you know your mares Parentage ? there could be horses in her lineage and you could end up with a funky looking critter, or it could be nice. But not knowing any lineage is a Big Gamble.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You certainly want your vet's opinion, but as for age, 13 years old is not too old for a maiden mare. As stevenson said, keep in mind that there is always a chance of losing the foal and/or mare.

Here are the statistics:

- 96% of foalings are without problems.
- Of the 4% that have difficulties, 86% of the mares and 5% of the foals survive.

So, bottom line when breeding is that you have roughly .5% (1 in 200) chance of losing the mare and 4% (1 in 25) of losing the foal.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

13 is not old for first breeding. But with any maiden mare before breeding regardless of age, have a vet check for breeding health. An internal exam to make sure she has good cycles and no internal issues, this includes a uterine culture to make sure she doesn't have any infections as that will greatly reduce the chance of a healthy full term foal.


----------



## Niiya (Nov 19, 2014)

I was just thinking about this today. I have a 16yr old maiden mare I am pondering on breeding (if all the vet stuff comes back A-Ok of course). The only thing I read is they sometimes can be harder to impregnate. Most of the mares I saw were 16-19yrs old though. I would think if she is healthy, and vet gives the ok thirteen is definitely not too old.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Niiya said:


> I was just thinking about this today. I have a 16yr old maiden mare I am pondering on breeding (if all the vet stuff comes back A-Ok of course). The only thing I read is they sometimes can be harder to impregnate. Most of the mares I saw were 16-19yrs old though. I would think if she is healthy, and vet gives the ok thirteen is definitely not too old.


Healthy and fit will increase fertility for teenage maidens. Have a vet check thoroughly done to ensure breeding health and a clean uterus. Any mare of any age can have fertility problems while others seem to get pregnant if they look at a stallion. The method of breeding can also be a factor in a successful pregnancy, some mares do better live cover and others do better with AI. 

My sister has a beautiful gelding whose dam was a maiden until he was born the same month she turned 18 years old (and at a higher risk as she is always considerably overweight which is worse than being underweight). Some maiden mares are even older when they have their first foal but the potential risks of something bad happening does increase when compared to the young in the prime maiden mares. 

Something to also consider before breeding, regardless of mare's age or how many foals they may or may not have had... Testing for genetic diseases as well as frame (if any of the breeds known to carry frame like minis, quarter horses, paints, thoroughbreds, etc) to ensure you do not double up on the most common problems that foals may be inflicted with for life or killed by after birth. Study up on genetic diseases and yes, even grade horses can carry the diseases as they only have unknown ancestory. Genetic diseases are very common which is why we can test horses for them, any stallion no matter how unknown or big name and popular they are can also be carriers. Honest and well educated stallion owners test their stallion and openly post the results to help mare owners know if they run a risk of a genetic disease effected foal if they breed to him.


----------



## millymei36 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input and help! 

I have had a vet check booked-in for my mare and so things are moving. Hopefully things come out OK 

I know her paternal lineage and I am very happy with it, but I don't really her mother's side, unfortunately. This is a chance I am willing to take however.

I'm really prepared to take a lot of time and consideration over this to ensure the best for my mare and foal.

Let's just hope that the vet says she's fit enough for pregnancy! 

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a ? .. since you dont like the Dams side, with what breeding cost, the cost of raising a foal , have you thought of finding a yearling or 2 yr old by the same sire out of a dams lineage that you like ?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

stevenson said:


> I have a ? .. since you dont like the Dams side, with what breeding cost, the cost of raising a foal , have you thought of finding a yearling or 2 yr old by the same sire out of a dams lineage that you like ?


I think they meant that the dam's lineage is unknown (grade), sire is an Arabian with known lineage. They are looking at breeding to an Arabian or Arabian cross (like their mare is). Breeding to an Arabian (registered) would allow a foal to be registered, breeding to another Arabian cross is not likely to result in a registered foal unless it is a color registry like a pinto registry if the foal produced was a pinto.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

lol , well that makes a little more sense .


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I didn't get "grade" anywhere there.

I'm assuming "derivative" means cross, so would also advise breeding to a purebred for an at least partially registered foal.

Agree- age alone is OK though would not wait too long and your first step is to get a specialist out for a breeding exam.


----------

